# Where can I find sfw roleplay?



## Faexie (Sep 22, 2018)

I'd like to do rp but I'm not at all interested in the sexual aspects of the fandom. I found about two rps on the tavern that were sfw but everything else was 18+ rp requests... 

Mentions of sex is fine as long as it doesn't go in detail.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah, I kinda miss it when we were RPing in places like the Open Juice Bar - one of the reasons I had for creating that recent party thread in the Tavern. 

There's this wild, quirky place called Last Post Wins in the Forum Games that went from a simple game to a mix of RP, themed parties, chat room and looooads of spam/memes/random. That's the place where I've had my biggest amount of fun; it even seems to somehow have caught the curiosity of other forum members and is slowly getting more and more crowded, to the point it's called "home" by many and every sorts of good and bad things happen at the same time friendship bonds are born.

While I do love myself some chaos, sometimes I also feel like enjoying some more chilled out, casual places to play with my sona. I think most of it has migrated to Discord, but I might create more casual SFW RP threads in the future.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 22, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> While I do love myself some chaos, sometimes I also feel like enjoying some more chilled out, casual places to play with my sona. I think most of it has migrated to Discord, but I might create more casual SFW RP threads in the future.



I'll try and drop in on them if you do.  While I'm comfortable enough with NSFW content in general, I'm in a relationship where it would feel odd if I went out looking for ERP partners, but I still feel like I could enjoy some roleplay.


----------



## Simo (Sep 22, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> I'd like to do rp but I'm not at all interested in the sexual aspects of the fandom. I found about two rps on the tavern that were sfw but everything else was 18+ rp requests...
> 
> Mentions of sex is fine as long as it doesn't go in detail.



Hey there-

Another option is to make a request post in The Tavern section, and say what you're looking for; maybe describe your fursona/OCs, and the sort of settings that appeal to you, and that you need it to be SFW. Or, you could even come up with an idea that could be done right on the forum, as that would keep things on a SFW level. There is the option of doing them via DM, and in that case, if anyone 'pushes' you beyond your comfort levels, ignore them and say yer not interested. I always tell anyone what I will and won't do, and if they don't seem to take the hint, I find it's best to move on, and not waste my time. 

I've done a lot of RPs through the years, both SFW and NSFW, mostly paragraph format, some of them lasting months or years. It's a good deal of fun to be sure, and a great way to practice the normally solitary act of writing, but in a more social setting, even if it's just with one of a few others. It can take some time to find others you 'mesh' with, but when it happens, it really is a wonderfully happy thing. It can feel kinda lonely, finding a good 'match', so one has to be patient. Well, hope this helps, and also, hope you have some fun.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 22, 2018)

Really the best advice I can give is to ask around for it or just make the content you'd like to see.
It can be super disheartening to see so much nsfw/fetish rps, but there's definitely sfw stuff out there too and people who want it.


----------

